# 180



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello again!

In August, I acquired a 180 gallon fish tank and stand from a gentleman for a great price. I was in the process of making some furniture for my new apartment, so I wanted to make a stand to match. This worked out well, because when my friend's 120 sprung a leak, I had a stand for his replacement upgrade to a 180. 

I have been holding out for some time (very patiently i might add), however, I will have to wait a little longer while I acquire the remaining components for the set up. In the meantime, here are some of the picture from the journey so far...

~ You can see how the aquarium was covered in black paint on 3 panels. My friend is captured helping remove some of it by hand (my fingers were swollen long before finishing  ). 

~ The big piece of driftwood I got from Aqua Inspiration.

~ The unstained skeletal structure of the stand

~ First fill of tank to test integrity (everything looked good, but I decided to scrape all the silicone and re-seal the inside anyway).

~ Views from each side of the peninsula


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

*180 cntd.*

There seams to be an upload max of 10 photos, so here are a few more...

~ The stand is now finished and I now acquired another piece of driftwood, this time from (outerbanksdriftwood).

More to come as the story develops.


----------



## bettathenyou (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks again for the stand.
looking good yann!


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

*Tbd*

As with tradition, construction work slows down this time of year, and this tank will remain void of life for a little while longer...

Missing items:
-Heater(s)
-Filter (Eheim 2080 Pro III / Eheim Pro3E 278)
-Lights (Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun / DIY LED)
-Inflow/Outflow Glassware
-Glass divider to make auto top off and quarantine tank out of the 55 tall sitting underneath the tank.
-Auto Top off unit (probably a Tunze)
-Plants
-Livestock

Fingers crossed for some film work in the new year


----------

